# I want to invest in a rhinestone transfer business



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a message for suppliers of rhinestone transfer system. (DAS or similar)
I invite suppliers of a system to message me with details of their kits and their system.

I have not invested in a cutter as yet. I would appreciate as much info as I can get.

I am a wholesaler in Australia. I will require raw materials source as well.

I prefer to invest in quality product. 

Thanking you all in advance.

Manpreet
Tha Giftwrappers PL
Australia


----------



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

*Advice on how to start*



mehroke said:


> This is a message for suppliers of rhinestone transfer system. (DAS or similar)
> I invite suppliers of a system to message me with details of their kits and their system.
> 
> I have not invested in a cutter as yet. I would appreciate as much info as I can get.
> ...


Looks like I am not getting an answer to my question here from suppliers.
Hence I would appreciate advice from forum members on how to start. E.g the equipment neede, the procedure. I.e how to create a design. Software needed. Raw materials needed such as sticky flock, transfer tape etc.
I have a heat press but not cutter.

I look forward to help from forum members on this issue.

Thanking all in advance.

Manpreet S Mehroke
Australia


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there! 
You're probably not hearing from suppliers because it's considered self-promotion and against forum rules for us to offer our services or specifically talk up our products in this section if the forum. Our posts would be moderated and deleted. If you want to hear directly from suppliers, you might want to post in the Help Needed section or the Classified section of the forum.


----------



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Hi there!
> You're probably not hearing from suppliers because it's considered self-promotion and against forum rules for us to offer our services or specifically talk up our products in this section if the forum. Our posts would be moderated and deleted. If you want to hear directly from suppliers, you might want to post in the Help Needed section or the Classified section of the forum.


Thank you for your prompt response. Maybe you can point me in the right direction as a forum member.
I need to start somewhere. We have many ideas and would love to implement them.

Regards

Manpreet


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I wrote this article about a year and a half ago and it needs to be updated but it should help you get started with your ideas...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t154192.html

Feel free to ask me any questions you might have.


----------

